# como hago la coneccion de los parlantes en la caja acustica



## sidibo (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola 
quisiera saber como hago la conexión de los parlantes en la caja. Son 2 parlantes de 12 pulgadas (1 de 200 watt y 1 de 300 watt), 1 partlante de 10 pulgadas de 400 watt, 2 parlantes de 6 pulgadas de 200 watt c/u, y 2 tweters de 400 watt c/u. Todo lo tengo en una sola caja y quiero saber como conecto todo esto y ademas como los puedo proteger, si es con un condensador, una resistencia o cualquier otro componente. 
Ademas quiero saber si el amplificador que tengo que es de 100 watt, servira para mover los parlanres antes mencionados. 
Quiero aclarar que son dos cajas, cada una con los parlantes antes mencionados. 
Espero su ayuda. 
Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola, faltan watios, si solo tienes 100 watios, para tantos altavoces ,lo importante es la impedancia, la cual no dices nada ,te mando unas paginas, que espero te ayuden,suerte un saludo.
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/audio/cross.html
http://www.eucor-online.com/altavoces/conexión_de_altavoces.htm


----------



## sidibo (Nov 7, 2006)

Cuando hablas de impedancia, hablas de ohmiaje; si es asi todos los altavoces son de 8 ohmios


----------



## sidibo (Nov 7, 2006)

pepepuerto estuve mirando las paginas recomendadas y tengo un poco mas de claridad, pero como puedo protegerlos si todos son de 8 ohmios, me dicen que les coloque un filtro o una resistencia, no se si la capacidad de el filtro o la resistencia tenga que ver con la forma de conexión (serie o paralelo).
Otra cosa si yo conecto los tres altavoces mas grandes para los bajos; como seria esta conexión porque segun lo que lei si lo hago en paralelo la resistencia se divide y alli dicen que la resistencia no puede ser muy baja, que mejor si queda un poco alta segun lo que entendi.
Los parlates de 6 pulgadas quedan como medios y ya se como conectarlos entre si, de igual forma los tweteer.
Ahora una vez tenga los conexiónes independientes entre los brillos, greves y bajos como los conecteria a todos para que queden en un solo cable de salida por caja.
Esto que te estoy comentando es teniendo en cuenta que todos los altavoces son de 8 ohmios, pero no son iguales en cuanto a lo watt de potencia entonces vuelve la duda mi amplificador de 100 watt si sirve para estas cajas o que tengo que hacer.
Espero me hayan entendido que es lo que me sucede.


----------



## fran_14 (Ene 12, 2009)

hola si queria hacerles una pregunta
tengo en el estereo de mi fito conectado en la luneta trasera dos 6x9 (uno en cada canal)
y en la parte de los costados traseros (al lado de los asiento) dos 6´´  (4ohm)
y para adelante tengo 3tweeters q estan conectados en paralelo y en total tienen 7.2 ohm
quiero  conectar los tweeters junto cn los parlantes de 6 pero como hago para que me de la impedancia?
si alguien sabe una manera para que no pierdan tanta potencia los de 6´´
gracias


----------

